

Mac mini to become the first Mac to be produced in USA - zt
http://technoblimp.wordpress.com/2012/12/27/breaking-mac-mini-to-become-the-first-mac-to-be-produced-in-usa/

======
rcb
I remember reading that SJ was obsessed with the NeXT manufacturing plant in
Fremont, but weren't the original Macs also manufactured in the US?

~~~
csixty4
Yep. 48233 Warm Springs Blvd, Fountain, Colorado. It was a fully-automated
plant capable of building a computer in under a minute, and it was Steve's
pride & joy. It was also a big expense for a computer that was largely a flop
in the beginning, and the expense was one of the reasons behind Steve's ouster
from the company. After he was gone, Apple sold a lot of the equipment and
built printers there until the 90s.

------
pasbesoin
I'm surprised. I expected to read -- or read between the lines -- about
assembly. They are at least talking about more than just assembly.

